# Few spanish off the octagon



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Got a later start than I wanted but I hit the octagon pier, by sykes around 9am.

This is the time of year I love to show up with 1 pole, some 40lb floro, my pliers and a pocket of small gold spoons. EASY FISHING!

People tend to look at me like, what is this guy doing with no tackle and 1 rod lol. But shortly after they see spanish coming over the rail. Well today was no different. The only problem I had today was all of the Spanish were about 8 to 10 inches. I had way more strike my spoons than I caught. I did see 2-3 good looking spanish, but again they would take a swing at it and never get hooked.

I only fished for an hour and I managed to get 5 over the rail. I also saw a school of big jacks come right to the pier. After they left, it was a ghost town and I never got another bite. 

I also stopped by the pier at the foot of 3 mile, gulf breeze side. The water looked like chocolate milk but I gave it a go as well. After about 40 cast, I headed home with no strikes at all. Bait was around both piers so from here on out the Spanish should be getting thicker!


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks for the report.. the LY's are there so the spanish are there too.. but they are not thick enough yet


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

When do they start moving out towards Pickens? I used to limit out there in about an hour or so throwing spoons and whatnot.


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

We fished pickens sound side this morning caught 3 small spanish, nothing to keep


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

was out sunday and they mini spanish were destroying the bait. LYs all over and we saw some nice sized spanish but none wanted my pomp jig.

this was just off the shoreline off pickens.


----------



## Cody Foster (Jul 22, 2013)

*HOws to*

What are good lures bait to catch spainsh or reds maybe some specs and trout , snapper


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

What time were you at Pickens in Sunday?


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanx for report , I may head over there soon !! :thumbup:


----------

